# Grey love



## NewMoonParrot (Oct 26, 2015)

Besides my budgies, I also have 2 cockatiels and my newest flock member, an African grey! I love the bond I receive with my CAG! My female cockatiel is very sweet and cuddly but independent. My male cockatiel is adopted and hates humans with a passion. Adopted my male named Helios 4 months ago. He is 3. In 5 days it will be 1 year with my female cockatiel named Apollo. Lilly my African grey was adopted almost 3 weeks ago. She is the oldest, yet the youngest. She is 7. Although my CAG will live to be 70 - 80 and my tiels 20 - 30 and budgies 15 - 25. apollo_zpsg8ykjkqe.jpg Photo by NewMoonParrot | Photobucket helios2_zpsxxpui1bo.jpg Photo by NewMoonParrot | Photobucket


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You have an awesome flock...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Very nice!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your birds are beautiful! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Helios is gorgeous and I see your girl Apollo really likes some cuddles! 
I'll be waiting for a pic or two of your Lilly.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What precious little birds you have  

Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Budgieholick (Oct 14, 2015)

What a great flock you have I would love to own a gray❤


----------

